# Waterless Wash



## Chrisdiver (Apr 22, 2016)

looking for a waterless wash for shows some are a bit away and need to get some dirt off noting to heavy idealy in a spray bottle spray on wipe off! any thoughts?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

A&J will pop up soon:thumb: he's king of the waterless wash and rinseless wash:doublesho am sure he will have a product name to give you


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

jeez chongo...youre here till 2am...thats weird :speechles

But you are right :thumb:...Im the king :wave:

@Chrisdiver

I would normaly say go for Optimum opti-clean coz its got tons of polimer lubricants and protection but for shows Im gonna suggest *Surf city garage rinse free wash & wax*. Its a rinseless wash but at a 9:1 mix (waterroduct) in a spray bottle you can use it as a waterless wash. I used it a couple of times. Its very good lubricated and the wax part gives the car a bit of a wet look in the end which is perfect for shows :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Carpros Ech20 or Gary Deans Infinite Use detail juice are both well worth a try


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

A&J said:


> jeez chongo...youre here till 2am...thats weird :speechles
> 
> But you are right :thumb:...Im the king :wave:
> 
> ...


On the night watch:doublesho so I can keeps tabs on you A&J

And yes you are king but then after watching your YouTube effort at washing your car with ONR, I think I will have to reconsider your status as King of rinseless wash :lol::lol::lol:


----------

